# Get rid of rotary?



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

How many off y'all after getting a greens mower, got rid of your rotary? I have a mclane as my backup and and kept my rotary to vacuum but it does not really do a good job? Thinking about getting rid of mine. Just don't want to regret it be all a sudden I need it. I think I would rather have the space in my garage for something else.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I actually got a better rotary after I got my Greens Mower. My old rotary didn't bag. It was complete hell to scalp raking up the clippings. I wouldn't get rid of it personally. But I'm kind of a equipment hog.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a few places in the yard that the reel won't go - so I kept mine. If a portion of your yard gets over grown, it might be nice to have something that will knock it down, but it depends on how much space you have to store things.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

You'll regret it. There's time for reel mowing and time for rotary.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd keep it if you already have one, and the extra space.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's worth keeping a rotary mower around for cleanup/bagging duties.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> It's worth keeping a rotary mower around for cleanup/bagging duties.


+1


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a beater rotary, I have a nice rotary, and a reel. The only problem with that is my wife isn't a fan of the space it takes.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

You might want to keep a rotary handy. I do not use a reel mower. I only use rotary ones, but they are handy for bagging leaves.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sounds like I will be keeping it. Now I am debating whether I am going to keep the McLane.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> It's worth keeping a rotary mower around for cleanup/bagging duties.


Don't tell @Mightyquinn that, but he owns a Barista or something and swears it does better than his rotary.

All joking aside I would keep the rotary.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > It's worth keeping a rotary mower around for cleanup/bagging duties.
> ...


I have the brush attachment on my Baroness and it does a better job of cleanup then the rotary does. I find that the rotary tends to suck up a lot of the sand/soil while the brush will just pull up the loose debris and then the reel will pick it up and throw it in the grass catcher. I haven't used my rotary in over a year and I am thinking of parting ways with it eventually.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

So I ended up selling my rotary and decided to also sell my trimmer as well. I used the funds to pick up a Stihl km56rc head along with the curved edger and trimmer which is awaiting the landscape blade.



I decided to go ahead and get rid of the rotary bc I have a neighbor that I can borrow his for bagging duty a few times a year that I will actually need one.

Excited about the Stihl as it has a more powerful motor compared to my troy-bilt. Tried the edger out for the first time this morning and struggled a little bit because I had never used an edger on my lawn before.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@@Ral1121 If it is a stick edger I know it helps if you go slow and forward and back. It will get better with time


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> So I ended up selling my rotary and decided to also sell my trimmer as well. I used the funds to pick up a Stihl km56rc head along with the curved edger and trimmer which is awaiting the landscape blade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of sprayer is that?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@CenlaLowell

It's a chapin pro series 4 gal hand pump


----------

